# Scoring Synths



## Audio Ollie (Jan 16, 2018)

*ABOUT*

We embarked upon a six month long journey to fill what we believe is a void in today's synth and sample library market. Scoring Synths is the exciting end product of recording two of the most iconic synthesizers in the world, reamping or "worldizing" them into one of the best sounding live rooms in the U.S., and re-recording them with an array of priceless vintage microphones. From the synths themselves, to the converters, preamps, mastering loudspeakers, mics and scoring stage, not a single sonic compromise was made in the process of creating this powerful new tool. Scoring Synths truly is the first sample library of its kind.

*STUDIO
*
When choosing a venue for Scoring Synths, it was important to find a room with rich, yet controlled acoustics. After considering several different studio spaces, we chose the world famous Ocean Way Studio A in Nashville, TN -- a room that is origin to countless albums and orchestral film scores. We had the privilege of working with the very talented Nick Spezia, whose engineering credits include The Last Witch Hunter, Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare, Mass Effect: Andromeda, and Texas Rising. Nick's familiarity with the studio and extensive experience recording orchestras made him the perfect choice for this project.

*GEAR
*
No expenses were spared: Classic Synth A ("Model D") and it's contemporary relative Synth B ("S-37") comprise the epitome of bold, pugnacious bass tones and classic analogue warmth. We shipped in a pair of ATC 150 ASL Pro loudspeakers to ensure the best possible conveyance of the original source material, and recorded through a custom 80-input, 64-monitor, all discrete Neve 8078 console.

A wide array of mics were employed, including a hand picked set of priceless Neumann M50s for the decca tree, DPA 4006-As for the surrounds, B&K 4006s for the wides, MKH 100s for the mid room and rear surrounds, and a Neumann U67 up close. Together, these captured the full sonic landscape of the room, and allow for maximum control of stage positioning come mix time.

*SPECS
*
• 120,000 Samples - 75 GB Installed
• Kontakt 5 Full Required
• 100 + Unique Patches
• Up to 17 Round Robbin and 7 True Filter Layers
• 48khz WAV, Stereo
• 8 Mic Positions


*GUI
*
• Minimal Design
• Mic Mixer - Pan, Phase, and High Pass Controls
• Mono/Poly Mode - Note Priority, Glide and Legato
• ADSR - Level and Low Pass Filter
• Fine Tune - Midi Transpose - Velocity (Dynamics) - Spread
• Arpeggiator
• Polystep

*Walkthrough Videos



Overview/GUI/Getting Started



VLOG - The Concept

*

*JOIN THE MAILING LIST AT AUDIOOLLIE.COM

AVAILABLE NOW FOR $199 UNTIL APRIL 1st, $279 THEREAFTER. 
*


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 16, 2018)

Impressive! Signed up for Mailing List ….. was expecting Beta download Link but nothing yet …  …..


----------



## Mystic (Jan 16, 2018)

Keeping my eyes on this one as well.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 17, 2018)

Signed up! Looking forward to hearing more!


----------



## mmjohan (Jan 17, 2018)

Sounds really interesting! Looking forward to it!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 17, 2018)

Sounds really good, signed up!


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 17, 2018)

Looking forward to it. 

ps No Moog Modular that's in your teaser video ?


----------



## chillbot (Jan 17, 2018)

So much tease so little release date.


----------



## HiEnergy (Jan 17, 2018)

Audio Ollie said:


> Classic Synth A ("Model D")


I wonder why a Mini Moog isn't called a Mini Moog in the teaser text... (just assuming from the footage they mean a Mini Moog)


----------



## Fry777 (Jan 17, 2018)

Signed up too, looks really interesting !

Btw, I don't want to deviate from the topic, but could anyone point out which guitar lib could give the same result as the first few notes in the video ?

Looking forward to the release !


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 17, 2018)

Fry777 said:


> Signed up too, looks really interesting !
> 
> Btw, I don't want to deviate from the topic, but could anyone point out which guitar lib could give the same result as the first few notes in the video ?
> 
> Looking forward to the release !



The guitar sound in the video is actually Scoring Synths. The track was made entirely with SS with the exception of the violins.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 17, 2018)

Audio Ollie said:


> The guitar sound in the video is actually Scoring Synths. The track was made entirely with SS with the exception of the violins.


So when are you going to release more info about price and release date?


----------



## chillbot (Jan 17, 2018)

N.Caffrey said:


> So when are you going to release more info about price and release date?


This seems pertinent to me.

Sorry it's a great-sounding product but I'm tired of all the marketing and build-up just tell me when I should get my credit card out. It's not you it's primarily Spitfire/Output/etc but unfortunately the residual effect is that I constantly feel over-teased.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 17, 2018)

Because even though Moog Music is a very nice company they politely ask not to use there name.



HiEnergy said:


> I wonder why a Mini Moog isn't called a Mini Moog in the teaser text... (just assuming from the footage they mean a Mini Moog)


----------



## Claud9 (Jan 17, 2018)

Audio Ollie said:


> The guitar sound in the video is actually Scoring Synths. The track was made entirely with SS with the exception of the violins.


You mean the main sound we can hear in the video, especially at around 28" to 35" is a moog and not a guitar???
I mean the sound that makes the melody not the pad in the background.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 17, 2018)

Ollie mentioned in another thread he is shooting for early Feb. release. I hope he is prepared for a pretty tough crowd here ? 

Chill, break out that Voyager man and run it into the Leslie!! 



chillbot said:


> This seems pertinent to me.
> 
> Sorry it's a great-sounding product but I'm tired of all the marketing and build-up just tell me when I should get my credit card out. It's not you it's primarily Spitfire/Output/etc but unfortunately the residual effect is that I constantly feel over-teased.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 17, 2018)

Claud9 said:


> You mean the main sound we can hear in the video, especially at around 28" to 35" is a moog and not a guitar???
> I mean the sound that makes the melody not the pad in the background.



Yeah that's correct, the main guitar melody is Scoring Synths. Putting the synth tones into a real room produced some very organic sounds which I think is pretty cool 

As far as the release date goes, it should be ready sometime early to mid February if all goes smoothly.

Thanks again for the interest and your kind words guys.


----------



## andreascw (Jan 18, 2018)

This sound amazing! I'm impressed! Love your tune.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Jan 19, 2018)

This sounds really interresting. Can't wait to learn more about it.


----------



## colony nofi (Jan 19, 2018)

My attention is piqued....


----------



## mac (Jan 20, 2018)

Love the Atticus Ross / M83 / Joseph Trapanese style teaser track, and I love the concept of hall recorded synths ala tron legacy. In saying that, I'm confused as to what to expect from it, and how it will differ from a soft synth using a convolution verb.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 20, 2018)

mac said:


> Love the Atticus Ross / M83 / Joseph Trapanese style teaser track, and I love the concept of hall recorded synths ala tron legacy. In saying that, I'm confused as to what to expect from it, and how it will differ from a soft synth using a convolution verb.



Thanks! I'll be posting a series of tech demos as well as a full spec list on Monday which should give you a better idea of what Scoring Synths has to offer. It will be easier for me to explain how the library differs from current soft synths with the audio examples as a reference.

Best,

Ollie


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jan 20, 2018)

Ollie, this sounds amazing!! Looking forward to hearing more. Hope all goes smooth for you as ramp up to release!


----------



## Mystic (Jan 20, 2018)

Do you have a date which we can expect to see/hear more?


----------



## MaxOctane (Jan 20, 2018)

Mystic said:


> Do you have a date which we can expect to see/hear more?



He said a few posts back:

> As far as the release date goes, it should be ready sometime early to mid February if all goes smoothly.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 20, 2018)

Mystic said:


> Do you have a date which we can expect to see/hear more?



I'll be posting a handful of raw examples of the library on Monday as well as the spec list. Walkthrough and musical demos to follow shortly after.


----------



## Calazzus (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm in.


----------



## Vastman (Jan 20, 2018)

Sounds lovely... relax... it will get here when it's ready... go create some amazing music!

btw, first advert I've clicked on in awhile... glad I did!


----------



## Josh Richman (Jan 21, 2018)

Vastman said:


> Sounds lovely... relax... it will get here when it's ready... go create some amazing music!
> 
> btw, first advert I've clicked on in awhile... glad I did!



Same here. I’m intrigued.


----------



## holywilly (Jan 21, 2018)

Is this library a Kontakt instrument or brand new engine?


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 22, 2018)

*SPECS*
• 120,000 Samples - 75 GB Installed
• Kontakt 5 Full Required
• 100 + Unique Patches
• Up to 17 Round Robbin and 7 True Filter Layers
• 48khz WAV, Stereo
• 8 Mic Positions


*GUI*
• Minimal Design
• Mic Mixer - Pan, Phase, and High Pass Controls
• Mono Mode - Note Priority, Glide and Legato
• ADSR - Level and Low Pass Filter
• Fine Tune - Midi Transpose - Velocity (Dynamics) - Spread
• Arpeggiator
• Polystep

*Audio Ollie Sketchbook
*
Sketches, Doodles & Experiments. No external FX processing unless stated otherwise. 100% Scoring Synths.



*TECH DEMOS
*
Raw examples of a few individual patches. Please follow the comment guides for specific info. 



Thank you all for your patience. Let me know if you have any questions. Walk through videos and music demos soon to follow!

Cheers,

Ollie


----------



## chillbot (Jan 22, 2018)

"75 GB"

I am intrigued but.... oof. All of omnisphere with 50+ third-party libraries is less than that. And no mention of the price yet has me a bit worried.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jan 22, 2018)

chillbot said:


> "75 GB"
> 
> I am intrigued but.... oof. All of omnisphere with 50+ third-party libraries is less than that. And no mention of the price yet has me a bit worried.



Yep, I really hope they don't make the mistake of pricing it like a 75GB, 17RR, 8-microphone orchestral library. While the concept is solid and the patches sound really good, this library is nonessential. The concept is pretty unique, the sound is much less so.


----------



## MaxOctane (Jan 22, 2018)

I'd be interested in slimmed down version. My hard drive can't take 75GB, esp. for a single lib.


----------



## mac (Jan 22, 2018)

I still don't know what to expect. The teaser track is absolutely spot on, but I can't get my head around the fact it seems like it'll be 100 or so presets without proper editing functionality, which is cool for an orchestral library, but a synth? I think it may be trying to solve a problem that doesn't exist. Im not so sure a saw bass needs 8 round robins.

I'll probably buy it anyhow.


----------



## Mystic (Jan 22, 2018)

I like the sound. I think 17 round robins is a bit ridiculous for a synth and am also confused by 8 mic positions on a synth as that is something generally handled by effects processing unless I'm missing something and this is more than just synth samples. It really drives up the need for storage space.

Price will be a big factor in this.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Jan 22, 2018)

let's wait for the walkthrough. but to me, the main question will be, what makes this synth so different than the others out there, and to the other Kontakt libraries, to justify a purchase (even at a reasonable price). It does indeed sounds nice, but not sure what a sample of a synth recorded with a room mic (maybe I'm wrong here?) will have to differentiate itself from a sound from a regular synth on which you apply IR reverb. As other mentionned too, why the huge amount of RR for a synth? I'm guessing there's a valid reason for this, but from the description and sound samples, I just can't figure out. And at 75 gb....must be a lib you really need to own to justify such amount of space, at least in my case. Wait and see I guess.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 22, 2018)

Grizzlymv said:


> let's wait for the walkthrough. but to me, the main question will be, what makes this synth so different than the others out there, and to the other Kontakt libraries, to justify a purchase (even at a reasonable price). It does indeed sounds nice, but not sure what a sample of a synth recorded with a room mic (maybe I'm wrong here?) will have to differentiate itself from a sound from a regular synth on which you apply IR reverb. As other mentionned too, why the huge amount of RR for a synth? I'm guessing there's a valid reason for this, but from the description and sound samples, I just can't figure out. And at 75 gb....must be a lib you really need to own to justify such amount of space, at least in my case. Wait and see I guess.



There are only a few select patches that have 17rr. Some of the synth and bass pluck patches sounded much better with the higher RR count. The majority of the sounds average around 5rr, some have none. The large size is definitely the result of having 8 mic positions which is something I personally find useful, but I understand the concern. I'm open to releasing a lighter version with a mixed room mic or two. 

The advantage of having the real room recordings becomes much more apparent when working on a full mix/production, especially with orchestral material. I'll get into this more coming up. 

Thanks!


----------



## benmrx (Jan 22, 2018)

Love the idea, the sound, the RR numbers (which I agree are VERY important for a sampled synth)...., but yeah..., count me as someone interested in a lighter version with say, 3 mic positions. Close, Tree, Mixed.


----------



## jsheaucsb (Jan 22, 2018)

I for one, want that flexibility you speak of, Ollie. My demos have come a long way in their realism thanks to mic positions and round robins being available in libraries. You can always print an audio bounce if its too demanding of your system. But I'd rather be the one sculpting the sound, than have someone determine it for me.


----------



## Calazzus (Jan 22, 2018)

chillbot said:


> "75 GB"
> 
> I am intrigued but.... oof. All of omnisphere with 50+ third-party libraries is less than that. And no mention of the price yet has me a bit worried.


Lmbo! This ^


----------



## Calazzus (Jan 22, 2018)

Zhao Shen said:


> Yep, I really hope they don't make the mistake of pricing it like a 75GB, 17RR, 8-microphone orchestral library. While the concept is solid and the patches sound really good, this library is nonessential. The concept is pretty unique, the sound is much less so.


What is the most you guys are willing to pay for it?


----------



## Calazzus (Jan 22, 2018)

MaxOctane said:


> I'd be interested in slimmed down version. My hard drive can't take 75GB, esp. for a single lib.


I hear you.


mac said:


> I still don't know what to expect. The teaser track is absolutely spot on, but I can't get my head around the fact it seems like it'll be 100 or so presets without proper editing functionality, which is cool for an orchestral library, but a synth? I think it may be trying to solve a problem that doesn't exist. Im not so sure a saw bass needs 8 round robins.
> 
> I'll probably buy it anyhow.


Lol. Me too.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 22, 2018)

It's 2018 lol (tx Chill, dyslexic moment), 4TB SATA drive is about $100usd


----------



## MaxOctane (Jan 22, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> It's 2017, 4TB SATA drive is about $100usd



My studio is a Macbook Pro laptop maxed at 2TB, and I like having everything on there and not having to plug in the external drive. Every new mega-library crowds out the others.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 22, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> It's 2017


Check your calendar.



synthpunk said:


> 4TB SATA drive is about $100usd


Yes no doubt space is insanely cheap, but it's not terribly convenient to keep upgrading and plugging in new drives. I have 4TB of SDD just on my main PC and only 1TB left free. At 75GB per library that is going to go pretty fast...


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 22, 2018)

dyslexic moment.

I bet I can find 75G of junk I don't need fairly quick.



chillbot said:


> Check your calendar.
> 
> 
> Yes no doubt space is insanely cheap, but it's not terribly convenient to keep upgrading and plugging in new drives. I have 4TB of SDD just on my main PC and only 1TB left free. At 75GB per library that is going to go pretty fast...


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 22, 2018)

Sounds like Arturia, amp sims, and Altiverb for you then.



MaxOctane said:


> My studio is a Macbook Pro laptop maxed at 2TB, and I like having everything on there and not having to plug in the external drive. Every new mega-library crowds out the others.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 22, 2018)

I would like to hear what it sounds like in the context of a cue, with other instruments, or even with multiple instances of said synth library.


----------



## StephenForsyth (Jan 22, 2018)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> I would like to hear what it sounds like in the context of a cue, with other instruments, or even with multiple instances of said synth library.





like this? 

or do you mean with other instruments other than strings etc.


----------



## mac (Jan 23, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> It's 2018 lol (tx Chill, dyslexic moment), 4TB SATA drive is about $100usd



For mac users who have to use external ssds, that'd cost around £1500, in the UK at least. Hard drive space is a real issue.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jan 23, 2018)

mac said:


> For mac users who have to use external ssds, that'd cost around £1500, in the UK at least. Hard drive space is a real issue.



I was a little shocked by your post and happy to be a Win user, but I had to check your information and found this https://www.macworld.co.uk/feature/mac/best-ssd-for-mac-2018-3600870/

I'm going to ignore the hard-drive-space-discussions in the future as most external harddrives are cheaper than most single plugins which needs such space.

back to topic:

The concept sounds very interesting and I`m curious about the final thing. Never heard of a synth with several mic positions and round robins.

Edit: Ok, let me correct myself: in my understanding it is not a synth but a sampled synth


----------



## VinRice (Jan 23, 2018)

This is interesting. The sound itself is outstanding and I get the concept. There's going to a bit of cognitive dissonance for a lot of people about paying for a limited number of 'synth' sounds when they have infinite sounds available for any number of soft-sysnths, but this is one of those potentiality/reality situations where in reality a limited number of outstanding 'in-context' sounds may be the smartest possible move. How many of us even use a minute fraction of the potential of our soft-synths?


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 23, 2018)

100+ patches - 120.000 samples. 
For that amount of samples I think I'd want 1000+ patches. 

I'm curious about this plugin but I just don't see the point of deep sampling a synth, when that's the one thing computers actually excel at. Unless it's a sound design monster like Omnisphere. But at 100+ patches (which presumably means less than 200), I just don't see it happening. Demos didn't convince me either.


----------



## Greg (Jan 23, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> I just don't see the point of deep sampling a synth



This product aims at capturing that extra sonic oomph you get from using real analog synths and real spaces for reverb. Soft synths are great but comparing them to real analog is silly. They are still worlds apart, to my ears anyway.

I already own a moog and several other analog synths but if the presets are well crafted, offer something unique, and the sound is already 100% there, then I'd love to use this too. My only wish is for more different oscillators


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 23, 2018)

Greg said:


> This product aims at capturing that extra sonic oomph you get from using real analog synths and real spaces for reverb. Soft synths are great but comparing them to real analog is silly. They are still worlds apart, to my ears anyway.
> 
> I already own a moog and several other analog synths but if the presets are well crafted, offer something unique, and the sound is already 100% there, then I'd love to use this too. My only wish is for more different oscillators


Plugins like Repro-5 has got a lot of praise lately for it's authenticity. And sampling notes on an analog synth is not the same as recording an analog synth performance anyway, so one could argue either way which one is more authentic.

And again, I think 'real spaces' provides such a small difference that it's lost in a mix anyway. I'll gladly be proven wrong, but as I said, the demos came across as a bit meh to me.
I'm glad Audio Ollie are offering something different, but as someone mentioned earlier, it seems to tackle a problem that doesn't exist.


----------



## Fry777 (Jan 26, 2018)

@Audio Ollie do you have any plans of posting a walkthrough video of, say, the music that was in the Scoring Synths teaser? I think it would give us a good look at the advantages of using this library over others


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jan 26, 2018)

I really like the concept, and the demo seems to be promising. This could be a great tool in combination with the orchestra. 

But I don‘t need more then 5rr and 2-3 mic positions (Close/Room). 
75gb is way to much for this library! A light version with only one mic is also no option for me! Please be smart with this release because right now it seems to miss the target group.
Just my humble opinion


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 26, 2018)

Nils Neumann said:


> I really like the concept, and the demo seems to be promising. This could be a great tool in combination with the orchestra.
> 
> But I don‘t need more then 5rr and 2-3 mic positions (Close/Room).
> 75gb is way to much for this library! A light version with only one mic is also no option for me! Please be smart with this release because right now it seems to miss the target group.
> Just my humble opinion



I hear where you're coming from. Over the past few days I've been looking into releasing a trimmed down version with fewer mics which *is* doable but there are a few things I should mention. 

Depending on the sound, different sets of mics yield better results. Sometimes the midroom mics add what I need, other times it's the rear surrounds, often time it's a combo. Do you want both DI and Close mics? Hard panning these left and right result in super wide sound that I use all the time. Point being, it's not an obvious decision which mics to keep and which to get rid of, and I feel that cutting half of them out will result in a slightly compromised product.

I put up a TON of mics at the session because I didn't really know what to expect. I haven't done a project like this before and I wanted to make sure I had a lot of options to choose from. Having Nick set up more microphones didn't make the project more expensive so it seemed like an obvious decisions to make. This brings me to the next point.

If I do make a lighter version, it's not going to differ much in price if at all. Adding all of the microphones was not some business strategy to jack the price up. I made the decision to record/edit/name all of the mic samples myself and for my own personal usage. At that point I figured I might as well offer the full package commercially too because I know that there are many people who do appreciate that sort of thing. 

All of that being said, I do understand your concerns, and if the size is really a serious issue for a lot of people I will address this. Let me ask you all a few questions:

_Which mics would you want to include in a light version?

How big would you like this library to be?

If there was a negligible price difference between light and full, would you still buy the light version?_

I'll be posting a walkthrough video next week which will go over all of the mics and how to use them in both a traditional and experimental context. This might shed some light on things. 

Thanks for you comments!

Ollie


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jan 26, 2018)

Fry777 said:


> @Audio Ollie do you have any plans of posting a walkthrough video of, say, the music that was in the Scoring Synths teaser? I think it would give us a good look at the advantages of using this library over others



Yeah that should be doable  It probably won't make it into the walkthrough, but if time permits I'll make a dedicated video for it.


----------



## John Busby (Jan 26, 2018)

Audio Ollie said:


> _Which mics would you want to include in a light version?_
> *ALL*
> _How big would you like this library to be?_
> *Doesn't matter*
> ...


for me personally, release the product the way you want it.
in today's age gigabytes are infinitesimal.
i like this concept and i very much look forward to seeing and hearing a walk through of it.
i also think folks need to hold off on drawing conclusions before having all of the details.
just my 2


----------



## Grizzlymv (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback. That walkthrough will certainly help to have a better understanding of the concept in this library. I feel it's really one of its kind, so the comparison with other multi-mic libraries might not hold up there. I'll wait to see it in context before making any comments. The concept looks really interesting and if you feel cutting stuff will affect the performance of the product, then just don't do it. Price wise, I'm always looking for the full product, unless it's crazy expansive (think of Broadway Big Band vs Broadway Lites) for the expected use I'd have for it. Question though, is the 75 Gb compressed or flat size? I believe Kontakt can compress stuff which takes much less space and might be an easier fix to make everyone happy.


----------



## JPQ (Jan 26, 2018)

what is this S-37 does anyone know more about it?


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 26, 2018)

Moog
https://www.moogmusic.com/products/phattys/sub-37
https://www.moogmusic.com/products/phattys/subsequent-37

Moog Music is a cool company but kindly asks that you not use there name commercially.



JPQ said:


> what is this S-37 does anyone know more about it?


----------



## JPQ (Jan 26, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Moog
> https://www.moogmusic.com/products/phattys/sub-37
> https://www.moogmusic.com/products/phattys/subsequent-37
> 
> Moog Music is a cool company but kindly asks that you not use there name commercially.


:( i hoped they sampeld another brands as well. i understand they dont want use their name.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Feb 6, 2018)

*Walkthrough Videos
*
Make sure to check out all 4 walkthrough videos in the playlist.



*Overview/GUI/Getting Started



VLOG - Scoring Synths Concept

*


----------



## hs6327 (Feb 6, 2018)

Sounds amazing!
I want.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Feb 6, 2018)

Sounds good.

What reverb were you using on the demo for perc and bass?

.


----------



## lucor (Feb 6, 2018)

Sounds fantastic! Also, that is one sexy UI! Very clean and simple, yet powerful. I wish all developers would go this route instead of spending all their time on making all UI elements spin around and shoot lasers.


----------



## Blakus (Feb 6, 2018)

This looks really cool Ollie! Looking forward to it :D


----------



## blougui (Feb 6, 2018)

to each his own, I guess...
At 49, I had my first go at a Model D (reissue) in a music store. I was very impressed. Sub37 was underneath its sibbling and, well, its sound was underneath as well 

A raw of applause for this new lib - at least the promisse of it.


----------



## Calazzus (Feb 7, 2018)

@Audio Ollie Do you have a ball park figure on a price point yet?


----------



## VinRice (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm loving this idea more and more.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Feb 7, 2018)

Jack Weaver said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> What reverb were you using on the demo for perc and bass?
> 
> .



Thanks! There's no reverb on the perc sounds, that's all from the room itself or the room being pitched down. The reverb in every other example is the default setting on the Eventide Blackhole.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for the info on the reverb patch. 

Tell me, after watching an hour or so of your video (not thru them all yet) can you change the number of steps in the sequencer and is there provision to save sequencer patterns?

.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Feb 7, 2018)

Jack Weaver said:


> Thanks for the info on the reverb patch.
> 
> Tell me, after watching an hour or so of your video (not thru them all yet) can you change the number of steps in the sequencer and is there provision to save sequencer patterns?
> 
> .



Yeah there will be a control to adjust the number of steps in the updated GUI. There is not currently a way to save the sequencer patterns but I'll look into this.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks, Ollie.

One other quick note. On the little toggle/slide switches under the DI and Mic sliders - the one under the DI is a filter and all the ones under the many Mic sliders are for time alignment. Since they do different functions perhaps it would make a bit more sense visually if the one under the DI was a different color or had some other shape differentiation. It would make it clearer to potential buyers and other first-time users.

Looking good. I look forward to it when it comes out in all its glory.

.


----------



## JW (Feb 9, 2018)

This really sounds great. Congrats! Enjoyed the walkthrough vids. I’m definitely interested in picking this up.


----------



## mac (Feb 26, 2018)

How we looking, Ollie?


----------



## Creston (Feb 26, 2018)

I could really use this on a score I'm due to start in a day or so. Hopefully it's released soon!


----------



## Audio Ollie (Feb 26, 2018)

Early next month guys! Thanks for your patience.


----------



## michdb (Mar 7, 2018)

do you guys have already the price for this library? look awesome!


----------



## Creston (Mar 7, 2018)

Audio Ollie said:


> Early next month guys! Thanks for your patience.



It's early next month now


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 7, 2018)

Creston said:


> It's early next month now



Just testing the web store to make sure everything is running smoothly. We're getting very close! I'm also preparing a little surprise for people who purchase the library...


----------



## MatFluor (Mar 7, 2018)

Sounds interesting - my main point would be the price. Omni is $500, Zebra is $200.

Given this Libraries seems a Lot Like a niche thing, it can go either way...in-between Zebra and Omni, or (hopefully) lower than Zebra.


----------



## Creston (Mar 16, 2018)

Any news?


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 25, 2018)

Scoring Synths is now available for *$199* until April 1st; $279 thereafter!! Let me know if you have any questions, and stay tuned for more audio demos and tutorials. 

www.audioollie.com

Scoring Synths owners can enter to win a Moog Model - D, Sub 37, and free Audio Ollie products for life.

*CONTEST*


----------



## puremusic (Mar 25, 2018)

All of the of it is velocity sensitive?


----------



## MillsMixx (Mar 25, 2018)

Cool! Looking forward to checking it out


----------



## Jack Weaver (Mar 25, 2018)

Totally geeked. I’m in. 

.


----------



## JC_ (Mar 25, 2018)

Congrats on the release. Going to check out some walkthroughs while I eat


----------



## mac (Mar 26, 2018)

Congrats. I'm struggling to find some basic info on the website - how many presets / sounds / categories, naked audio demos, walkthroughs for other categories, things like that?


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 26, 2018)

mac said:


> Congrats. I'm struggling to find some basic info on the website - how many presets / sounds / categories, naked audio demos, walkthroughs for other categories, things like that?



I'll upload a full patch list in just a few. You can scroll through the walkthrough videos on the site with the arrows. I'll be posting more naked style demos before the intro period is over, as well. 

Cheers!


----------



## Fry777 (Mar 26, 2018)

@Audio Ollie Congrats for the release !
Are you still considering a lighter cheaper version with less mics by the way ?


----------



## mac (Mar 26, 2018)

Cheers, @Audio Ollie


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 26, 2018)

mac said:


> Cheers, @Audio Ollie



Here is a link to the full patch list https://www.audioollie.com/scoringsynths-patchlist

Let me know if you have any questions. If you haven't already, I'd recommended checking out all of the walkthrough videos to get a good sense of the way the patches are meant to work since they arent 'presets' so to speak. 



Fry777 said:


> @Audio Ollie Congrats for the release !
> Are you still considering a lighter cheaper version with less mics by the way ?



Thanks Fry! Not at this point in time. I might consider it sometime in the future, but I can't promise anything.


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2018)

Dig it so far, all the sounds are super useful. Love the minimalist approach, really lets your creativity flourish instead of being overwhelmed with a million presets or crazy ui features.


----------



## puremusic (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm curious as to how many of the patches are velocity sensitive?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 27, 2018)

This looks very good, can one purge mic positions after making a choice?


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 27, 2018)

puremusic said:


> I'm curious as to how many of the patches are velocity sensitive?


Nearly all of the patches are velocity sensitive. Pads have 2 Layers, Plucks/Perc can have up to 7. 



Craig Sharmat said:


> This looks very good, can one purge mic positions after making a choice?



Yes! Absolutely. Just click on the mic name to load/unload samples.


----------



## Will Wilson (Mar 27, 2018)

_Ok stupid question........where can I buy this? I've been to your website but don't see a Add To Cart???
_
Looks like Adblock blocks your Purchase button!


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 27, 2018)

Will Wilson said:


> _Ok stupid question........where can I buy this? I've been to your website but don't see a Add To Cart???
> _
> Looks like Adblock blocks your Purchase button!



Hi Will! Did you figure it out? Your purchase went through on our end.


----------



## Will Wilson (Mar 27, 2018)

Audio Ollie said:


> Hi Will! Did you figure it out? Your purchase went through on our end.



Yeah paused Adblock on your site and the Purchase button showed up......hopefully it will have finished downloading by the time I get home!


----------



## Will Wilson (Mar 27, 2018)

Massive download complete! What effects were you using in your walkthroughs?


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Mar 27, 2018)

Stoked to give this a whirl! So versatile with the different mics. Thank goodness for Google Fiber!


----------



## Will Wilson (Mar 27, 2018)

Um where's the manual?


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 27, 2018)

Will Wilson said:


> Um where's the manual?


I made an overview video to help people get started with the library which you can check out here:


----------



## Will Wilson (Mar 27, 2018)

Audio Ollie said:


> I made an overview video to help people get started with the library which you can check out here:



Yeah I saw that, but no manual detailing everything then?


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 27, 2018)

Will Wilson said:


> Yeah I saw that, but no manual detailing everything then?



No, but I'd be happy to guide your through it or answer any questions you might have. You can message me on the facebook page or through email at [email protected]


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Mar 27, 2018)

Is there a way to have the arpeggiator of one patch control the others in a stack? Or copy/paste settings to create a multi/stack with the same pattern?


----------



## Jack Weaver (Mar 27, 2018)

Will Wilson said:


> Um where's the manual?


Yeah, watching the vids is key. Very helpful. Takes a while but a little mental involvement goes a long way - especially when the library seems to break the dividing line between sample library and synthesis.

A whole lot easier and cheaper than investing in a ton of Eurorack and modular synths. However be aware, it may be an gateway drug to even more addicting stuff.

Pretty happy with it so far. When schedule allows I'm going thru the vids with the library in front of me. I'm going some sonic places I didn't know I could do without hardware synthesis.

I'd like to see vids with Ollie showing how he doubles low perc, low brass and low strings with it.

There are a couple new finesse points in the GUI that aren't in the original pre-release vids.

.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 27, 2018)

Vita Et Musica said:


> Is there a way to have the arpeggiator of one patch control the others in a stack? Or copy/paste settings to create a multi/stack with the same pattern?



Not at this point in time. I'm not sure if that's even possible with Kontakt. If it is, I'll definitely look into it for a future update. At the very least I'll try to ad a feature allowing users to save arp/poly step presets.



Jack Weaver said:


> I'd like to see vids with Ollie showing how he doubles low perc, low brass and low strings with it.
> 
> There are a couple new finesse points in the GUI that aren't in the original pre-release vids.
> 
> .



You got it! I'll put together a video tomorrow.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 27, 2018)

Hey Guys, I'm going to to be posting a new video every day for the next week or so based on your requests. If there are any aspects of the library you'd like me to touch on, leave a comment here.

To start with, a few people have asked about the gliding lead sounds in the trailer demo so I put together a quick sound design tutorial which you can check out here.


----------



## Creston (Mar 28, 2018)

I'd be interested how you got the guitar like sounds.


----------



## Will Wilson (Mar 28, 2018)

Quite worryingly Windows Defender has picked up a Trojan in your library and is recommending that I get rid of it!

*Trojan:Script*/Cloxer.A!cl
*file*: M:\Libraries\Scoring Synths\Samples\Percussion\Tonal Perc\Tonal Perc 3\Tree\ao001_TonalPerc_3_treef4rr5_47.ncw


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 28, 2018)

Will Wilson said:


> Quite worryingly Windows Defender has picked up a Trojan in your library and is recommending that I get rid of it!
> 
> *Trojan:Script*/Cloxer.A!cl
> *file*: M:\Libraries\Scoring Synths\Samples\Percussion\Tonal Perc\Tonal Perc 3\Tree\ao001_TonalPerc_3_treef4rr5_47.ncw



It's a false positive. Not sure why Defender is registering an .ncw as a trojan but I can assure you, there's nothing to be concerned about. I'll look into why this might be occurring.


----------



## Will Wilson (Mar 28, 2018)

Nearly 1Tb in my library drive and this is the first thing to ever throw a false positive...


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 28, 2018)

Will Wilson said:


> Nearly 1Tb in my library drive and this is the first thing to ever throw a false positive...



I understand your concern, but I again I can assure you that I didn't plant any trojans in my product. I'm looking into what might be causing this trigger and will report back. 

Cheers,

Ollie


----------



## Will Wilson (Mar 28, 2018)

Audio Ollie said:


> I understand your concern, but I again I can assure you that I didn't plant any trojans in my product. I'm looking into what might be causing this trigger and will report back.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ollie



Cheers.


----------



## Michel Simons (Mar 28, 2018)

Will Wilson said:


> Nearly 1Tb in my library drive and this is the first thing to ever throw a false positive...



It never hurts to be cautious, but I had something similar with Security Essentials and Synthmaster One earlier this year.


----------



## Mystic (Mar 28, 2018)

Windows Defender is well known to have a high number of false positives and miss quite a few actual exploits. It's a low level defense program which is why I always recommend using something third party like Avira or BitDefender which have much more accurate detection while being for the most part, low impact on system if you set it up correctly.


----------



## Will Wilson (Mar 28, 2018)

Must admit I'm struggling to get to grips with this, some of the UI elements are just to small and fiddly. Also the whole signal seems very "hot" simple loading up a patch and playing a note often peaks kontakts output. The demos sound great but replication seems difficult, especially as some parts of the UI are actually different from the version in the videos. I appreciate the effort that goes into these products but would have been much happier with some more detailed documentation and a little more polish on the interface .


----------



## bigrichpea (Mar 28, 2018)

Will Wilson said:


> Must admit I'm struggling to get to grips with this, some of the UI elements are just to small and fiddly. Also the whole signal seems very "hot" simple loading up a patch and playing a note often peaks kontakts output. The demos sound great but replication seems difficult, especially as some parts of the UI are actually different from the version in the videos. I appreciate the effort that goes into these products but would have been much happier with some more detailed documentation and a little more polish on the interface .



Having played with it for about an hour, I agree, I have been struggling with this so far. The interface is really difficult and rather than the mountain of different mic positions I would have preferred more variety in the patches and some functionality to change them. The Pad sounds, for example all sound very similar. The panning left and right on some patches as you move up and down the keyboard seems extreme - there might be an option to change that but I haven't found it yet. 

The UI doesn't give you any feedback on the currently selected item, for example in the arp mode drop-down selection you cannot tell which one is active, it just says "note order". The whole concept is a great idea, and I appreciate it must have been a lot of work, but at the moment it's a premium price for something that doesn't feel ready yet.


----------



## chapbot (Mar 28, 2018)

Audio Ollie, I bought the library based on your amazing demo: 

I understand the concept is for us to apply our own effects to these raw samples, however a lot of us are just presets-type people  I'm interested to learn about adding effects to patches, I just don't have much knowledge about that. I'd love to have a video walk-through of that piece showing exactly what you did, effects-wise, to coax those beautiful sounds out of Scoring Synths. Another idea would be to have a PDF tutorial of your favorite effects you use with Scoring Synths... effects for dreamy pads, those guitar sounds, etc.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Mar 28, 2018)

Yeah, it's a lib filled with almost endless possibilities. It looks so simple on the surface and there are really only a few controls on the GUI.

I've had to take the time to carefully watch the vids and mimic them along the way. Then I'd fiddle around with what Ollie did and make new things out of them. It really fits the realm of _Composer/Mixer_. It takes a little from each of those areas.

I think it's key to train yourself to pay attention to where are all the knobs (filter, mono/poly, keyswitch & mod wheel position, etc.) of the particular sound you want to mimic. Ollie of course knows all of this so well and perhaps takes a little bit for granted of what the casual or only mildly attentive viewer may be focused on at any one time.

The cool thing is that after you do actually take the time to fully mimic what he's doing then you'll be rewarded with all sorts of things that you can't do anywhere else. Isn't that the point?

I've liked this since I saw the first walkthru vid. I think it's likely to be a tool that'll be used by a lot of people on a regular basis.

.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 28, 2018)

Hey guys,

Thanks for all of your comments. I'm taking note of all of your feedback regarding the GUI. If you have further comments or suggestions as far as improving the product, shoot me a message at [email protected]. I'll be able to keep track of everyone's messages much easier that way. 

As far as the sounds go, I can't stress enough that these are meant to be starting points, not finished presets. I understand that it might be a different workflow than some of you are used to, but that's the way this library was designed. I'd highly recommend building your own multis with stacks of like patches (I'm working on a set of multi patches that I'll be sending out to customers sometime in the coming weeks). I'll also continue to upload tutorials to help people get started with creative sound design, effects processing etc. 

@chapbot Yes I'll post a video going over my teaser track. 

@bigrichpea The control on the bottom right "SP" will control the spread of the DI.


----------



## chapbot (Mar 28, 2018)

Audio Ollie said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> @chapbot Yes I'll post a video going over my teaser track.


Thanks - I figured you did that demo. I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 28, 2018)

Here's another quick tutorial going over different ways I like to beef up acoustic percussion sounds using Scoring Synths!


----------



## anderslink (Mar 29, 2018)

Could someone do a demo of the dry sound through UAD's ocean way studios compared to a room recording from this library? I think that would really help to not only get a sense of how it sounds different but also to understand the limitations of technology like UAD's plugin.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 29, 2018)

anderslink said:


> Could someone do a demo of the dry sound through UAD's ocean way studios compared to a room recording from this library? I think that would really help to not only get a sense of how it sounds different but also to understand the limitations of technology like UAD's plugin.



I don't have the UAD OW studio plugin (that models the LA studio I believe), but I'd be happy to do a comparison between the real room recordings and a series of convolution reverbs if you want.


----------



## anderslink (Mar 29, 2018)

Oh didn't realize they were different spaces. Yeah I think it would be worth it because that is such a huge part of this library and also why it's 75gb I imagine.


----------



## packetslave (Mar 29, 2018)

I'd *love* to see a walkthrough of how to create the synth pads from the "Let There be Light" audio demo. What a fantastic sound!


----------



## kimarnesen (Mar 30, 2018)

@Audio Ollie, you mentioned somewhere that the guitar sound in the first trailer is from the library. But I don't see any guitar patches. Is it still included?


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 30, 2018)

packetslave said:


> I'd *love* to see a walkthrough of how to create the synth pads from the "Let There be Light" audio demo. What a fantastic sound!



Coming later today!



kimarnesen said:


> @Audio Ollie, you mentioned somewhere that the guitar sound in the first trailer is from the library. But I don't see any guitar patches. Is it still included?



I'll show you how I made that exact sound with the library in the next video. It was made using the bass solo 2 patch


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 30, 2018)

The Making Of The Scoring Synths Trailer Music


----------



## kimarnesen (Mar 30, 2018)

Audio Ollie said:


> The Making Of The Scoring Synths Trailer Music




Awesome! Is it going full price already on April 1? With Easter and all it hasn't been much time to check it out. Maybe I'm not the only one...


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Mar 30, 2018)

Audio Ollie said:


> The Making Of The Scoring Synths Trailer Music



Great video! Really enjoying the library. It's super versatile, but you gotta earn it. The video shows it's not rocket science, but takes a little bit of processing. I've been running the pads and basses through my Kemper in addition to plugs. Just start stacking patches and it will make sense. Try stacking a couple pads using different mics, stack one of the plucks with an arp underneath and turn the filter down. Now play it as one big pulsing pad. Amazing.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Mar 31, 2018)

It's a very interesting library. It seems to equally cross the boundary of Composer/Mixer. I'd think that people from both of those camps would be interested in getting the advantages of Moog filters and the incredible room depth(s) they've gotten with re-amping it in a great room.

More and more with the de-valuing of recorded music, engineers and composers have necessarily had to learn to do more in-house. There is a lot of Jack of all trades action going on. Scoring Synths unconsciously addresses this trend. It's a hybrid product. 

The mics sound killer. It reminds me of Spitfire libraries in that respect. The difference between close mic strings, tree mics and wide/surround mics are key. You just can't do that with reverb - and I have a ton of reverbs - Bricastis, 480L, PCM 96 Surround, TC M6000, Eventide H8000, MIR Pro, SPAT, tons of software, etc., etc. You cannot replace good mic positions. I've bought all those reverbs to try to get those kind of sounds that different mic positions give us.

Scoring Synths has also saved me from popping for one of the last re-issue miniMoogs. (And don't tell me about the Behringer clones. While they're a really great value, they do not sound like the Moog filters. I've heard them back to back on great speakers. I want every last iota of punch and quality in everything I do.) I don't currently have a room big enough to do decent re-amping/Worldizing. So I never could have gotten these kind of sounds on my own.

So thanks Ollie. You came along just at the right time for me.

And hey, personally I prefer the fact that there aren't tons of fx on every patch. I feel like I have a tool that has more flexibility when it comes to customization. I think that the many basic Moog patches are curated sufficiently to let me use them in all sorts of situations.

I see this being a tool that I can use for years to come.

.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 31, 2018)

OK took the plunge, what I am about to say is after using it for about 2 hrs and watching and rewatching videos for another 2 (you really have to do that to get the most out this library and I still have a ways to go).

I was going to whole heartedly endorse this product but I don't think it is for everyone. Those who like to pick a preset in Omnishpere or scroll till you find one that is inspirational or you can slightly tweak and thats the end of your desire to edit will probably not like this lib. Sonically there is nothing out there that compares to this and it's more than just the mic positions though that certainly is a big part of it. if you are willing to do a little work this library will reward you in ways no other library can. Also the patch list is deceivingly small. Many patches have 7 variations, some it makes a big difference and others not so much but there is a ton of material here once you start tweaking. The starting points to creating your sounds are fantastic and to those who are willing to put in a little time will be rewarded. A unique approach, the mic positions are part of that but there are quite a few other features that make this library unique. I have a few quips...small buttons, tiny sliders, things like that are a bit annoying especially as one should want to tweak, but all in all a very pleasant surprise.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 31, 2018)

Vita Et Musica said:


> Great video! Really enjoying the library. It's super versatile, but you gotta earn it. The video shows it's not rocket science, but takes a little bit of processing. I've been running the pads and basses through my Kemper in addition to plugs. Just start stacking patches and it will make sense. Try stacking a couple pads using different mics, stack one of the plucks with an arp underneath and turn the filter down. Now play it as one big pulsing pad. Amazing.





Jack Weaver said:


> It's a very interesting library. It seems to equally cross the boundary of Composer/Mixer. I'd think that people from both of those camps would be interested in getting the advantages of Moog filters and the incredible room depth(s) they've gotten with re-amping it in a great room.
> 
> More and more with the de-valuing of recorded music, engineers and composers have necessarily had to learn to do more in-house. There is a lot of Jack of all trades action going on. Scoring Synths unconsciously addresses this trend. It's a hybrid product.
> 
> ...





Craig Sharmat said:


> OK took the plunge, what I am about to say is after using it for about 2 hrs and watching and rewatching videos for another 2 (you really have to do that to get the most out this library and I still have a ways to go).
> 
> I was going to whole heartedly endorse this product but I don't think it is for everyone. Those who like to pick a preset in Omnishpere or scroll till you find one that is inspirational or you can slightly tweak and thats the end of your desire to edit will probably not like this lib. Sonically there is nothing out there that compares to this and it's more than just the mic positions though that certainly is a big part of it. if you are willing to do a little work this library will reward you in ways no other library can. Also the patch list is deceivingly small. Many patches have 7 variations, some it makes a big difference and others not so much but there is a ton of material here once you start tweaking. The starting points to creating your sounds are fantastic and to those who are willing to put in a little time will be rewarded. A unique approach, the mic positions are part of that but there are quite a few other features that make this library unique. I have a few quips...small buttons, tiny sliders, things like that are a bit annoying especially as one should want to tweak, but all in all a very pleasant surprise.



WOW guys! Thank you so much for taking the time to share your impressions of the library. I'm so glad to hear that the concept is resonating with you. I've put over a year of sweat equity into this library, and it's extremely rewarding to hear that some of you appreciate what I've created. I hope you all have a lovely weekend!

- Ollie


----------



## Audio Ollie (Apr 2, 2018)

Hey All!

Due to the busy holiday weekend, we've decided to extend the intro period to Friday April 6th. We're thrilled with the positive response so far and want to make sure everyone has the opportunity to purchase the library for the intro price. I'll continue posting new content throughout the week and as always, let me know if you have any questions. 

Cheers,

Ollie


----------



## Audio Ollie (Apr 2, 2018)

Enhancing Brass Samples With Scoring Synths


----------



## Jack Weaver (Apr 3, 2018)

Gonna do a video on Scoring Synths with string libraries?

.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Apr 3, 2018)

Jack Weaver said:


> Gonna do a video on Scoring Synths with string libraries?
> 
> .



Yes sir! That's coming up next.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Apr 4, 2018)

Mixing Scoring Synths Bass With Strings Part 1


----------



## Jack Weaver (Apr 5, 2018)

With all the current hysteria going around the forum I hope that people take a good, long look at Scoring Synths before the introductory pricing goes away. 

While it is not so much a core instrumental library, it does uniquely fill an important place as a powerful arrow in the quiver of any one who considers themselves to be in the composer/mixer field. 

Moog filters are ‘the’ sound listeners’ ears are used to and expecting. And Depth of Field is a great selling point to anyone’s production. 

Scoring Strings give you both. 

Audio Ollie has recorded the actual Moog filter settings. A software synth is not going to give you that. 

A soft synth + reverb does not approach what multiple mic settings in a great room will give you. 

Take the time to check out a couple of his vids. 

Do your productions deserve this level of execution, detail and power? Warning, it might take a couple extra moments to dial it in to get this. 

.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Apr 6, 2018)

Jack Weaver said:


> With all the current hysteria going around the forum I hope that people take a good, long look at Scoring Synths before the introductory pricing goes away.
> 
> While it is not so much a core instrumental library, it does uniquely fill an important place as a powerful arrow in the quiver of any one who considers themselves to be in the composer/mixer field.
> 
> ...



Jack, you're awesome. Thank you!

Just a reminder to everyone -- There's only *24 hours* left to purchase Scoring Synths for $199. Please feel free to get in touch if you have any questions. I'm going to try and post one more video later today so stay tuned!

Cheers,

Ollie


----------



## colony nofi (Apr 7, 2018)

Grabbed this last minute yesterday, and so looking forward to downloading / playing with it. Loving the videos, and the overall concept. Congrats on your release Ollie. I can hear / feel many many ways I'd like to use this.

Cheers!


----------



## Creston (Apr 7, 2018)

Is anyone elses download with the Connect app stuck at 58% on the second to last part?


----------



## KEM (Apr 7, 2018)

I need to look into Scoring Synths more cause the stuff I’ve heard sounds great!

Ollie, whenever we get together soon you’ve gotta give me a run down on it as well!!


----------



## mouse (Apr 7, 2018)

Creston said:


> Is anyone elses download with the Connect app stuck at 58% on the second to last part?



Crashed 7 times for me before I was able to even use it


----------



## Creston (Apr 7, 2018)

Been stuck at 58% on second to last 'block' for 12 hours now. I've got a pretty hefty internet connection as well.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Apr 7, 2018)

Hey Guys,

If you're still having download issues contact me at [email protected] and I'll send you some manual links.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 13, 2018)

This plug has become the glue to many of my newer pieces. It may not look sexy but it makes a huge difference filling out my productions low end in a transparent way. Would really miss it now if it were gone.


----------



## Blakus (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm really enjoying it too! Those filters sound so nice, and the depth options are so useful when trying to get a "3D" mix.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Apr 13, 2018)

Craig Sharmat said:


> This plug has become the glue to many of my newer pieces. It may not look sexy but it makes a huge difference filling out my productions low end in a transparent way. Would really miss it now if it were gone.



Whaaat you don't think my super minimal GUI looks sexy??!



Blakus said:


> I'm really enjoying it too! Those filters sound so nice, and the depth options are so useful when trying to get a "3D" mix.



Glad you're enjoying it man


----------



## jiffybox (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm kicking myself that I missed the intro sale so I'm hoping that there wil be more specials down the line. I've already started saving for the Audio Ollie Flag Day sale. Craig and Blakus' feedback are exactly what I expected to hear from users after seeing the walkthroughs.


----------



## Will Wilson (Apr 14, 2018)

Scoring Synths + Hans Zimmer Strings = WOW!


----------



## mouse (Oct 31, 2018)

What happened to this library? Doesn't seem to be talked about much anymore?


----------



## Audio Ollie (Oct 31, 2018)

mouse said:


> What happened to this library? Doesn't seem to be talked about much anymore?



Keep an eye out over the next few weeks


----------



## midiman (Oct 31, 2018)

Audio Ollie said:


> Keep an eye out over the next few weeks



Are you going to run Black Friday Sales?


----------



## Creston (Oct 31, 2018)

What's there to say about it? Great library. I'm busy using it. I wonder how much some people talk about libraries on forums as opposed to actually using them.


----------



## Fry777 (Oct 31, 2018)

@Audio Ollie Any chance of a Black Friday deal for those of us who missed the intro ?  (unless you were talking about this in your last post, in which case it went over my head  )


----------



## Audio Ollie (Oct 31, 2018)

Fry777 said:


> @Audio Ollie Any chance of a Black Friday deal for those of us who missed the intro ?  (unless you were talking about this in your last post, in which case it went over my head  )



Yes sir! 

Also, lots of news coming soon. We've been busy working on a new library which I'm beyond excited to tell you all about. Join us on Facebook or subscribe to the mailing list to stay up to date. 

Thanks guys,

- Ollie


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 31, 2018)

mouse said:


> What happened to this library? Doesn't seem to be talked about much anymore?



Quite happy user here, it just has really usable sonics.


----------



## midiman (Oct 31, 2018)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Quite happy user here, it just has really usable sonics.



Thank you Craig. Input like yours really matters. If there is anything else you can share please do. Does the lib help you get a better balance and mix, in the way it fills the low end and other areas?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 31, 2018)

I use it constantly to fill at the low end, there are many uses I'm not taking advantage of but that alone and a few other things make it something I would dearly miss if it was not there. I have tried other sub basses and none do what this does.


----------



## midiman (Oct 31, 2018)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I use it constantly to fill at the low end, there are many uses I'm not taking advantage of but that alone and a few other things make it something I would dearly miss if it was not there. I have tried other sub basses and none do what this does.


Thank you for the input @Craig Sharmat ! I'll probably pick it up on Black Friday!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 31, 2018)

It's not the sexiest interface but it just works.


----------



## 667 (Nov 5, 2018)

Ollie, glad to hear you are continuing on this and releasing another library soon. I thought Scoring Synths was an under appreciated and misunderstood release. To my ears it is something really special, and it was disappointing that many people missed the point of what it could do by focusing on the things that it did not. Very happy to learn you did not give up, and are even bringing us something new!


----------



## Daniel James (Nov 5, 2018)

Don't know what it is but i'm in!

-DJ


----------



## mouse (Nov 5, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> Don't know what it is but i'm in!
> 
> -DJ



Project Anal


----------



## Audio Ollie (Nov 5, 2018)

667 said:


> Ollie, glad to hear you are continuing on this and releasing another library soon. I thought Scoring Synths was an under appreciated and misunderstood release. To my ears it is something really special, and it was disappointing that many people missed the point of what it could do by focusing on the things that it did not. Very happy to learn you did not give up, and are even bringing us something new!



Thanks for your kind words! I'm happy to say that although there has been a slightly mixed response here on vi, we've had an overwhelmingly positive response in general. It's a bit of niche product so I think it's inevitable that a handful of folks won't 'get it' but I can tell you it's been quite a successful release, so don't be too disappointed 

Audio Ollie is just getting started with sample dev... More to come VERY soon!

Cheers, and thanks again!


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 5, 2018)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I use it constantly to fill at the low end, ..... I have tried other sub basses and none do what this does.


This is interesting, Craig. Can you post a snippet where I can listen to it?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 5, 2018)

germancomponist said:


> This is interesting, Craig. Can you post a snippet where I can listen to it?



Sure Gunther...

https://www.dropbox.com/s/41i1pb7nztoxa9j/Knives Edge.m4a?dl=0

In at 8,12, 15 secs in and out till 36 then stays in till the break

then mostly in from 1:15 on.
Check out as it leaves for the final hit but comes back in 4 beats later.

You can hear the bass switching octaves, it gets really full in the lower sub octave less so up the octave but I wish to use it as an effect and don’t keep that low octave in all the time.

Also i use another patch for the melody in the end (heavily doctored).


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 6, 2018)

Thks Craig, that sounds good!


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 6, 2018)

Craig, I sent you a pm. Please open it ....


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2018)

Lookin forward to what you're cooking up next! Scoring synths was a lot different than other libraries and I really appreciated that unique and creative approach. It helps break me out of creative ruts from using the same types of libraries over and over


----------



## colony nofi (Nov 9, 2018)

And for those of us who don't use other social media channels (and have purchased your products) please post here any new developments. It really is still an important forum for composers who choose not to engage in other parts of social media...


----------



## 667 (Nov 9, 2018)

Agreed-- I don't have facebook and I signed up for the newsletter but I don't think I ever received any emails from AudioOllie.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Nov 9, 2018)

667 said:


> Agreed-- I don't have facebook and I signed up for the newsletter but I don't think I ever received any emails from AudioOllie.



We'll continue posting all major announcements on here as well as through our mailing list so don't worry, you won't miss anything. I just want to encourage people to join us on social media as well if they wish.


----------



## midiman (Nov 15, 2018)

How soon can we find out about Black Friday deals on Scoring synths? Sorry, we have to plan our black friday budgets


----------



## Fry777 (Nov 16, 2018)

@Audio Ollie Wondering the same


----------



## Audio Ollie (Nov 16, 2018)

Fry777 said:


> @Audio Ollie Wondering the same



Our sale will begin on Monday! The price will be comparable to the intro offer, perhaps a bit less since I don't plan to do another sale for a while.

Cheers!


----------



## stargazer (Nov 19, 2018)

https://www.audioollie.com


----------



## Fry777 (Nov 19, 2018)

Nice discount, thank you @Audio Ollie !


----------



## Audio Ollie (Nov 19, 2018)

The Black Friday Sale Is Here!
Buy Scoring Synths For Just $149
https://www.audioollie.com


----------



## whiskers (Nov 20, 2018)

@Audio Ollie - is this NKS compatible by any chance?


----------



## Fry777 (Nov 20, 2018)

I got a bunch of errors while trying to batch resave, notably for the nkr file and the Bass Pluck 1 samples. Anybody got the same ? I think I resolved the errors within Kontakt by pointing to the right files, just want to make sure everything is alright...


----------



## Audio Ollie (Nov 20, 2018)

Fry777 said:


> I got a bunch of errors while trying to batch resave, notably for the nkr file and the Bass Pluck 1 samples. Anybody got the same ? I think I resolved the errors within Kontakt by pointing to the right files, just want to make sure everything is alright...


It seems a few others have had this issue with Bass Pluck 1. If you've already directed kontakt to the files everything should be fine. If you have any other issues shoot me an email and we'll get you taken care of. 



whiskers said:


> @Audio Ollie - is this NKS compatible by any chance?


Unfortunately not at the moment, but it's something I'm looking into for our big Scoring Synths update coming next year.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Nov 20, 2018)

could you tell us something more about your upcoming library?


----------



## Audio Ollie (Nov 20, 2018)

N.Caffrey said:


> could you tell us something more about your upcoming library?



I can't tell you much, but here's a couple session photos from our upcoming project(s).

Just to make things interesting, I'll give a free copy of our new library to whoever creates the best meme out of the first photo  That's Jasper Blunk on the right. You can post them here.


----------



## markwind (Nov 20, 2018)

So i would LOVE to buy Scoring Synths - but for the life of me. I can't find it on your website. Is it perhaps because i'm in the EU?

[strikethrough]Edit --whoohoo! it got fixed. Thanks![/strikethrough]

Purchase option is now available, unfortunately the checkout button doesn't work.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Nov 20, 2018)

markwind said:


> So i would LOVE to buy Scoring Synths - but for the life of me. I can't find it on your website. Is it perhaps because i'm in the EU?



Do you have a pop up blocker on? Sometimes those will block shopify's purchase button unfortunately... Try turning that off and if it still doesn't work try a different browser. Let me know how it goes. My apologies for the inconvenience!


----------



## markwind (Nov 20, 2018)

Turns out, firefox was hiding the popup behind the browser after i switched off the blocker. Gosh, *shame*. 

Thanks for the assistance Audio Ollie! You've got yourself another Happy new Customer this week. You and your team has put together an amazing library!


----------



## whiskers (Nov 20, 2018)

Audio Ollie said:


> It seems a few others have had this issue with Bass Pluck 1. If you've already directed kontakt to the files everything should be fine. If you have any other issues shoot me an email and we'll get you taken care of.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately not at the moment, but it's something I'm looking into for our big Scoring Synths update coming next year.


I know it's still 'down the pipe' but would that update be a free update or paid?


----------



## Blakus (Nov 20, 2018)

Oh man, permission to meme freely? I'm down!














OK, I'm done...


----------



## Yowakeem (Nov 20, 2018)

Im in for a meme xD


----------



## midiman (Nov 20, 2018)

Here we go..


----------



## midiman (Nov 20, 2018)

Here we go again...


----------



## midiman (Nov 20, 2018)

And one last time...


----------



## Audio Ollie (Nov 20, 2018)

whiskers said:


> I know it's still 'down the pipe' but would that update be a free update or paid?



Any updates we have for the library will absolutely be free. I can't guarantee NKS compatibility however. Going through NI licensing for an update will be complicated but I'm definitely looking into it.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 21, 2018)

Hey, Ollie... might wanna update your YouTube playlist for Scoring Synths... currently it has only four but my YT search turned up several more...

I'm intriqued... scrambling for duckets


----------



## Strezov (Nov 21, 2018)

All these are way too funny :D :D


----------



## Jaap (Nov 21, 2018)

Never too late to make a first meme


----------



## tokatila (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## tokatila (Nov 21, 2018)

Ok, one more. This blew my mind when I realized it.


----------



## arielblacksmith (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Mason (Nov 23, 2018)

Do you have the sale over this weekend?


----------



## Audio Ollie (Nov 23, 2018)

Mason said:


> Do you have the sale over this weekend?



Yes! The sale will run until the end of the day on Monday.


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 23, 2018)

Audio Ollie said:


> Any updates we have for the library will absolutely be free. I can't guarantee NKS compatibility however. Going through NI licensing for an update will be complicated but I'm definitely looking into it.


You can make it NKS compatible without it being a Kontakt player library (which I assume is what you mean by NI licensing). Should not cost you anything besides programming time.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Nov 23, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> You can make it NKS compatible without it being a Kontakt player library (which I assume is what you mean by NI licensing). Should not cost you anything besides programming time.


Excellent. I'll definitely be looking into it for the update.


----------



## jmvideo (Nov 23, 2018)

Woohoo... add one more sale to the bank. Downloading now.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Nov 23, 2018)

Check out this moody cover of Air's "Alone In Kyoto" by Remix Sample. It was made almost entirely with Scoring Synths with the exception of a Behringer Model D which he plays on top of the arrangement. Scoring Synths is the perfect compliment to your favorite analogue synths. Our sale is running until the end of Monday, so don't miss your chance to snag a copy for just $149.


----------



## muk (Nov 24, 2018)

Memes? Love the idea.


----------



## 10Dman (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Audio Ollie (Nov 25, 2018)

Another cool Scoring Synths cover from Remix Sample!


----------



## midiman (Feb 12, 2019)

Are there any news regarding the new library co-produced with Performance Samples? How soon can we expect a release @Audio Ollie?


----------



## N.Caffrey (Mar 7, 2019)

bump @Audio Ollie


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 7, 2019)

midiman said:


> Are there any news regarding the new library co-produced with Performance Samples? How soon can we expect a release @Audio Ollie?



I can't give any specific dates just yet, but we are getting very close to completing our first big collaborative product. This spring is going to be an eventful season, I can tell you that much!


----------



## Fry777 (Jul 29, 2019)

So this is it then ?


----------



## lucor (Jul 29, 2019)

A new percussion library, and Jasper Blunk, Trevor Morris and Alan Meyerson are involved? Yes, please!


----------



## zimm83 (Jul 29, 2019)

Ohhhhh. Interesting........very interesting.


----------



## zimm83 (Jul 29, 2019)

In 9 days!


----------



## midiman (Jul 29, 2019)

The percussion teaser is wonderful. Bring on the Perc! But I thought there was a string library in the works? Can you confirm?


----------



## Audio Ollie (Jul 29, 2019)

midiman said:


> The percussion teaser is wonderful. Bring on the Perc! But I thought there was a string library in the works? Can you confirm?



I can confirm! The strings are coming along wonderfully. We're excited to share more info on that project soon.


----------



## tokatila (Aug 8, 2019)

So did I win the meme competition? Still waiting for the results.


----------



## Francis Bourre (Aug 9, 2019)

Any news about the Scoring Synths update that was promised last year?


----------



## bigisland (Aug 13, 2019)

This is a very cool library but the creative possibilities would be far greater if control over the round robins in all the short patches (arps, stabs, plucks etc) was possible. The subtle differences in the various rr gets amplified when you start to use the various room mics with level, texture and envelope being all over the place.

In general this is an issue with most libraries I have apart from OT´s Ark series. They have nailed this issue to the point where I can decide exactly what samples should play in the round robins.


----------



## lucor (Jan 29, 2020)

Audio Ollie said:


> Unfortunately not at the moment, but it's something I'm looking into for our big Scoring Synths update coming next year.


Any updates on this?


----------



## Jack All (Feb 5, 2020)

lucor said:


> Any updates on this?


I’m also very excited to hear more about the major promised update. I guess it’s delayed. Can’t wait for it to be released. Scoring Synth is very well sampled. So any improvements in functionality and fixed errors will be great.


----------



## method1 (May 15, 2020)

Have there been any updates to this library since the initial release in 2018?


----------



## Will Wilson (May 16, 2020)

Nothing since launch. Abandonware? 

Bought it but haven’t used it since launch.


----------



## Jack All (May 17, 2020)

I think it's a really good product. Great quality and great understanding in the programmed Moog sounds that was chosen to sample. I also learned a lot from the videos they released about the products. Furthermore Ollie seems like a great guy. 

So I have to admit I'm very surprised and disappointed that they do not deliver as promimsed or at least write to the coustomers and explain the reason why there will be no update. 


Unfortunately that is a red flag for me when a developer behave like that and that's the reason why I haven't purchased any other products since then. But I can see that there is a lot of satisfied coustomers who have bought but their 2 later releases. So I'm sure they are great products.


----------



## N.Caffrey (May 17, 2020)

Jack All said:


> I think it's a really good product. Great quality and great understanding in the programmed Moog sounds that was chosen to sample. I also learned a lot from the videos they released about the products. Furthermore Ollie seems like a great guy.
> 
> So I have to admit I'm very surprised and disappointed that they do not deliver as promimsed or at least write to the coustomers and explain the reason why there will be no update.
> 
> ...



Maybe I'm out of the loop, but what update was promised?


----------



## Jack All (May 17, 2020)

Audio Ollie said:


> It seems a few others have had this issue with Bass Pluck 1. If you've already directed kontakt to the files everything should be fine. If you have any other issues shoot me an email and we'll get you taken care of.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately not at the moment, but it's something I'm looking into for our big Scoring Synths update coming next year.


The company wrote about it in the thread back in November 2018.


----------



## Audio Ollie (May 19, 2020)

Jack All said:


> I think it's a really good product. Great quality and great understanding in the programmed Moog sounds that was chosen to sample. I also learned a lot from the videos they released about the products. Furthermore Ollie seems like a great guy.
> 
> So I have to admit I'm very surprised and disappointed that they do not deliver as promimsed or at least write to the coustomers and explain the reason why there will be no update.
> 
> ...



Hey All,

Sorry it's taken me this long to respond to your questions. I was hoping to be able to respond with some specifics regarding a release date for the Scoring Synths update since it's not particularly helpful to simply say "we're still working on it" but I'd like to give you a few explanations as to the delay and assure you that we are not abandoning the product. 

When we originally planned on doing the update, it was going to be a relatively small addition to the existing library. Mostly adding a few features that made certain things I was doing (such as layering multiple stacks of the same patch) more streamlined in a single instrument. We were also going to make a few basic UI adjustments based on some user feedback. 

While we were developing and releasing other instruments, and as existing user feedback was coming in, we decided we wanted to take Scoring Synths in a direction that allowed us and other users to do much more creative sound design within Kontakt. Customers have really gravitated toward pre designed patches such as the multis in LAMP and RCD Uke and we wanted to offer something similar with Scoring Synths. There's a lot more to this which I'm unable to discuss at this point, but the short version is, it's requiring a lot of additional work that we hadn't originally planned on doing, however I think the end result will be worth the wait. 

Thanks for your continued interest in our products!

All the best,

Ollie


----------



## Jack All (May 20, 2020)

Hi Ollie - thank you for feedback. It sound really interesting! Looking forward to see the result 

All the best,
Jack


----------



## jonathanparham (May 21, 2020)

Audio Ollie said:


> There's a lot more to this which I'm unable to discuss at this point, but the short version is, it's requiring a lot of additional work that we hadn't originally planned on doing, however I think the end result will be worth the wait.
> 
> Thanks for your continued interest in our products!


Thanks. I've considered the desktop version and like the fact that you made a Staffpad edition as well. I'm hoping you'll do a staffpad version of your Nashville Session strings as well. Thanks your libraries are impressive.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (May 21, 2020)

Any summer sales in the works ollie ?😉


----------



## Jack All (Jan 27, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> It seems a few others have had this issue with Bass Pluck 1. If you've already directed kontakt to the files everything should be fine. If you have any other issues shoot me an email and we'll get you taken care of.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately not at the moment, but it's something I'm looking into for our big Scoring Synths update coming next year.


Hi Audio Ollie any news on the big update? Has anybody on the forum heard anything?


----------



## X-Bassist (Jan 29, 2021)

No, but I’m hoping for a sale on scoring synths. Wasn’t too excited about it until I tried the $3 taste. Scoring synths was the best thing in that pack.

Time for a sale...


----------



## Jack All (Jan 29, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> No, but I’m hoping for a sale on scoring synths. Wasn’t too excited about it until I tried the $3 taste. Scoring synths was the best thing in that pack.
> 
> Time for a sale...


I can recommend it 100 %. To me it is some of the best sampled moog ever. And the programming of the synth sound are so well done.

That is also why I’m so excited about the big update that was promised 2 years ago. It sounds so promising.


----------



## mj24lsu (Jan 29, 2021)

I would also be very interested in picking this up when there is a sale.


----------



## Evans (Feb 26, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> No, but I’m hoping for a sale on scoring synths. Wasn’t too excited about it until I tried the $3 taste. Scoring synths was the best thing in that pack.
> 
> Time for a sale...


Just making sure you know that your wish was granted. See Audio Ollie's other thread in this board.


----------



## davidson (May 22, 2021)

@Audio Ollie Will there be any changes to the UI with the update? I find the text *extremely* hard to read as is.

It'd be nice if we could control the knobs and bars via the mouse easier too, they're currently pretty wild. For example, no matter how slow I move my mouse, I can't get swing to move in increments of less than 4% at a time.

I only own taste at the moment, but does the full version come with presets for the arp and poly step? Not presets that use the arp and poly step, I mean presets for those two modules that you can load into any sound.


----------



## Audio Ollie (May 22, 2021)

davidson said:


> @Audio Ollie Will there be any changes to the UI with the update? I find the text *extremely* hard to read as is.
> 
> It'd be nice if we could control the knobs and bars via the mouse easier too, they're currently pretty wild. For example, no matter how slow I move my mouse, I can't get swing to move in increments of less than 4% at a time.
> 
> I only own taste at the moment, but does the full version come with presets for the arp and poly step? Not presets that use the arp and poly step, I mean presets for those two modules that you can load into any sound.


Yes we plan to update the UI to be more consistent with our current product line. There aren't any presets for the arp and poly step at the moment, but that will also be included at some point.


----------



## X-Bassist (May 28, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> Yes we plan to update the UI to be more consistent with our current product line. There aren't any presets for the arp and poly step at the moment, but that will also be included at some point.


Finally picked this up, nice work! For some reason I thought there were multis, but no huh? Perhaps that's just taste. :D


----------



## holywilly (May 29, 2021)

I also picked this one up, looking forward to the new multi pack or perhaps new update with more features.


----------



## Jack All (May 29, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> Yes we plan to update the UI to be more consistent with our current product line. There aren't any presets for the arp and poly step at the moment, but that will also be included at some


Hi Audio Ollie - I think you maybe missed my question in this thread in January - so I ask you again now I see you’re still active here I ask you again: any news on the big update you promised 2 years ago?


----------



## davidson (Nov 9, 2022)

So 18 months later, any news on the update? If it's just not happening I'd prefer to hear so, just be up-front please! @Audio Ollie


----------



## clisma (Nov 9, 2022)

Seconded.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Nov 9, 2022)

Thirded


----------

